# Can I rent your ATV or UTV



## Kup6 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey Guys-here’s a random question I haven’t seen in a post. I live in bountiful and am hunting the muzzleloader in the chalkcreek/Morgan/rich unit. I’m looking to rent an atv or utv sept 25-29. Anybody not using there machine that week and willing to rent it?

I won’t be taking it far, given that I live in bountiful and will be hunting within a few miles of my house.

Thanks!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

ATV shops rent them out and I'm sure its expensive. If I were to "rent" out my UTV, I'd require a deposit of the cost for me to replace it if totaled.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with Taxidermist, I have seen how some people treat rental vehicles, not saying that you are one of them. But to rent out mine I would also want a huge deposit plus proof that you had purchased insurance on my vehicle to cover total replacement cost if I rented it to you or anyone else.

Go down to a dealer and see what they will do for you. 

I don't even lend out mine to family members.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Not to dog pile but I feel the same way as the other posters, I have to much money in my ATV to risk renting it out for a few $100. Plus the liability risk if you get hurt on my machine and end up blaming me for it.

There are a couple rental places in Utah, Google Utah ATV rental.

I do have a 1997 Kawasaki Prairie 400 ATV that I have went through quite a bit, new brakes, belt, fluids, adjusted valves, 2 sets of wheels, needs tires soon, rear bag, led light bar, carb rebuild I'll sell you for $1000.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sound like a good deal muddydogs is offering!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I've got a '96 Polaris 400 Sportsman, needs new front shocks and probably a carb rebuild and new battery.
It ran the last time I tried to start it.

I'll give it to you,maybe a hundred bucks for the wheels and tires.

PM if you want it.


----------

